# Airwire K-27 Drop in



## trainsbt (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to say, that this was fast and easy. Following the directions, I dropped in the "Drop-in" receiver, hooked up the batteries and Phoenix P-8, and it worked.

I have not been able to test the distance that it will receive signals, but it works well in the 25' most distant point I have in my temporary track set-up.

Thanks to Robby Dascotte at RLD for his help and support along the way!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are a pretty neat product from Air Wire, make the install simple.


----------

